# Can't post a new thread...



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

...at the steroid and testosterone information section. Why is that?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If you've posted one and as you submitted it it gave you some kind of message about the thread 'waiting for moderation' just be patient... it just means site admin have to check the thread before it goes public... and just a friendly heads up, if you keep reposting the same thread then the same will happen with each one and likely annoy a moderator and slow the process of your original thread being authorised. Just be patient and it'll show up.


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply mate! No, no such message...just a blank webpage after hitting "Post New Thread"...I also tried different browsers but the result is the same.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

solidss said:


> Thanks for the reply mate! No, no such message...just a blank webpage after hitting "Post New Thread"...I also tried different browsers but the result is the same.


Hmmm, not sure then. All I can say is that when I try to post anything on here using google chrome I get a lot of problems - can't use the reply function and can't edit any previous posts. When I try either of those things then I get a blank page.


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's strange...don't know what else to do....


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

May I ask permission from the admins to start a new thread here concerning a steroid cycle and then move it to the "Testosterone and Steroid Information" section? I can't seem to post at the "Testosterone and Steroid Information" whatever I try.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidss said:


> May I ask permission from the admins to start a new thread here concerning a steroid cycle and then move it to the "Testosterone and Steroid Information" section? I can't seem to post at the "Testosterone and Steroid Information" whatever I try.


Go for it. Tag me using @DiggyV and I'll move it. Odd why it won't let you do that just for one section...

@Lorian any ideas?


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks mate!

Edit: @DiggyV , I can't post here either! I can reply to posts everywhere, but I can't start my own thread except this one... :confused1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidss said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Edit: @DiggyV , I can't post here either! I can reply to posts everywhere, but I can't start my own thread except this one... :confused1:


but you started this thread :lol:

There aren't limitations on ability to start a thread to my knowledge. Certain sections are restricted based on membership level, but once you have access you can post. I reckon you may have a caching issue. Try clearing your browser history in whatever one you would normally use. Probably need to clear cookies as well, but not form data. I do this pretty regularly TBH.

Give it a go and see what happens.

I have used Chrome, Firefox, opera and safari on a macbook pro and other than a little idiosyncrasy with uploading images in Chrome they all work as I would expect.

See if clearing history helps.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidss said:


> May I ask permission from the admins to start a new thread here concerning a steroid cycle and then move it to the "Testosterone and Steroid Information" section? I can't seem to post at the "Testosterone and Steroid Information" whatever I try.


Yes, start it in here and I'll move it.



solidss said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Edit: @DiggyV , I can't post here either! I can reply to posts everywhere, but I can't start my own thread except this one... :confused1:


Please will you try creating a very basic thread in the Welcome Lounge. Just say hello and a quick sentence about you. Let me know if that works.


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

@DiggyV

I just posted a new thread at "The Welcome Lounge".


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Yes, start it in here and I'll move it.
> 
> Please will you try creating a very basic thread in the Welcome Lounge. Just say hello and a quick sentence about you. Let me know if that works.





solidss said:


> @DiggyV
> 
> I just posted a new thread at "The Welcome Lounge".


and it worked...


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> and it worked...


Yet still I can't post at "Testosterone and Steroid Information" section... :confused1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidss said:


> Yet still I can't post at "Testosterone and Steroid Information" section... :confused1:


 @Lorian

WTF? not seen this before buddy. :no:


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> @Lorian
> 
> WTF? not seen this before buddy. :no:


I know! I'm thinking of creating a new account.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidss said:


> I know! I'm thinking of creating a new account.


What happens if you try now here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/

?


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

@Lorian

The same thing as always...I click "submit new thread" and I get I blank web page with this address: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=7


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidss said:


> @Lorian
> 
> The same thing as always...I click "submit new thread" and I get I blank web page with this address: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=7


Thanks for your patience with this.

The thread that you are trying to post, does it always have the same title and content? ie, have you saved it somewhere to avoid retyping it and are just copying & pasting it each time? If so, please try creating just a very basic thread in the Steroid section. Just give it a short simple title and just a sentence in the body to see if that works.


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

@Lorian Yes! I do that! Do you think that might be a problem? Let's give it a shot...


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

@Lorian

OK I found the problem...apparently the "@" when put between spaces caused it.

Example: Test-e @ 500mg/week...PROBLEM

Test-e @500mg/week...problem SOLVED!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

solidss said:


> @Lorian
> 
> OK I found the problem...apparently the "@" when put between spaces caused it.
> 
> ...


That's great, glad you got it sorted!


----------

